# пинг есть-интернета нет.

## vitaliy666

Кто-нибудь сталкивался со следующей проблемой- у меня доступв интернет через ADSL раутер.

Раутер в режиме раутера,то есть сам поднимает pppoe  соединение с провайдером,доступ через NAT,под цштвщцы все работает.

Под gentoo возникает следующая проблема-  узлы интернета пингуются,(пинг до ya.ru ~ 17 без потерь),но никакие страницы ни в каких браузерах не открываются (пробовал Mozilla Firefox и ещё один идущий с LIVE CD браузер).Portage тоже не может подключаться к серверу GENTOO.Пробовал менять размер MTU, результат - нуль.

Как бороться с этой проблемой?

----------

## lefsha

Прописать в /etc/conf.de/net

dhcpcd_eth0="-d"

и смотреть что оно выдает при ручном подъеме сервиса

./net.eth0 restart

----------

## vitaliy666

Какая команда используется для ручного подъёма сервиса?

Команда ./net.eth0 restart  приводит к результату "команда не найдена"или что-то в этом роде.

----------

## edge

 *vitaliy666 wrote:*   

> Кто-нибудь сталкивался со следующей проблемой- у меня доступв интернет через ADSL раутер.
> 
> Раутер в режиме раутера,то есть сам поднимает pppoe  соединение с провайдером,доступ через NAT,под цштвщцы все работает.
> 
> Под gentoo возникает следующая проблема-  узлы интернета пингуются,(пинг до ya.ru ~ 17 без потерь),но никакие страницы ни в каких браузерах не открываются (пробовал Mozilla Firefox и ещё один идущий с LIVE CD браузер).Portage тоже не может подключаться к серверу GENTOO.Пробовал менять размер MTU, результат - нуль.
> ...

 

А какой размер MTU cтавил? Поставь 1400. Дело 100% в MTU. Firewall стоит? У меня в Shorewall (Надстройка над iptables), есть например такое:

# MSS CLAMPING

#

# Set this variable to "Yes" or "yes" if you want the TCP "Clamp MSS to PMTU"

# option. This option is most commonly required when your internet

# interface is some variant of PPP (PPTP or PPPoE). Your kernel must

# have CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS set.

#

# [From the kernel help:

#

#    This option adds a `TCPMSS' target, which allows you to alter the

#    MSS value of TCP SYN packets, to control the maximum size for that

#    connection (usually limiting it to your outgoing interface's MTU

#    minus 40).

#

#    This is used to overcome criminally braindead ISPs or servers which

#    block ICMP Fragmentation Needed packets.  The symptoms of this

#    problem are that everything works fine from your Linux

#    firewall/router, but machines behind it can never exchange large

#    packets:

#        1) Web browsers connect, then hang with no data received.

#        2) Small mail works fine, but large emails hang.

#        3) ssh works fine, but scp hangs after initial handshaking.

# ]

#

# If left blank, or set to "No" or "no", the option is not enabled.

#

# You may also set this option to a numeric value in which case Shorewall will

# set up a rule to modify the MSS value in SYN packets to the value that

# you specify.

#

# Example:

#

#       CLAMPMSS=1400

#

CLAMPMSS=1400

----------

## vitaliy666

CLAMPMSS=1400 нужно добавить в net.conf?

И ещё один вопрос- как узнать,включен ли firewall  в GENTOO и как его отключить?

----------

## lefsha

 *vitaliy666 wrote:*   

> Какая команда используется для ручного подъёма сервиса?
> 
> Команда ./net.eth0 restart  приводит к результату "команда не найдена"или что-то в этом роде.

 

Именно она и используется. Как для ручного так и для автоматического.

Находится в /etc/init.d

----------

## lefsha

 *vitaliy666 wrote:*   

> CLAMPMSS=1400 нужно добавить в net.conf?
> 
> И ещё один вопрос- как узнать,включен ли firewall  в GENTOO и как его отключить?

 

??? Если ты сам его не включал, то его никто тебе включать не будет.

Если речь о шлюзе, то надо смотреть какие пакеты проходят, а какие нет.

Но вероятность, что тебе там кто-то запретил обращаться на 80 порт

равна 0.

----------

## lefsha

Проверь на работоспособность таким образом:

```
telnet www.google.com 80
```

----------

## Eruart

Было нечто подобное, пинговалось все замечательно, но х-чат, например, резолвил все как 1.0.0.0, пока не прописал 212.96.192.1 в /etc/resolv.conf вместо 192.168.1.1 (раутер).

----------

## lefsha

 *Eruart wrote:*   

> Было нечто подобное, пинговалось все замечательно, но х-чат, например, резолвил все как 1.0.0.0, пока не прописал 212.96.192.1 в /etc/resolv.conf вместо 192.168.1.1 (раутер).

 

dhcp?

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

у меня, например, adsl роутер пк по dhcp работают в /etc/resolv.conf прописан роутер nameserver 192.168.1.1, 

а в /etc/hosts order hosts, bind и больше ничего, и все замечательно работает

----------

## lefsha

 *Kee_Keekkenen wrote:*   

> у меня, например, adsl роутер пк по dhcp работают в /etc/resolv.conf прописан роутер nameserver 192.168.1.1, 
> 
> а в /etc/hosts order hosts, bind и больше ничего, и все замечательно работает

 

Так может быть только если Вы не получаете публичный IP.

С одной стороны хорошо - машина закрыта, с другой плохо - машина закрыта.

----------

## Kee_Keekkenen

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Так может быть только если Вы не получаете публичный IP.
> 
> С одной стороны хорошо - машина закрыта, с другой плохо - машина закрыта.

 

не понял что имелось ввиду.. публичный - в смысле внешний айпи ?

чем плоха закрытость машины таким образом ?

----------

## lefsha

Публичный он и есть публичный.

Плохо то что на машину не залезть.

Возможно какие-то программы рабоать не будут.

----------

